

Why Microsoft? Ballmer's reply to college student - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/10/why_microsoft_ballmers_reply_to_underwhelmed_college_student.html

======
JunkDNA
This reinforces my belief that Ballmer is a key reason for MS's image problem.
The appear reactive and rudderless. It's embarrassing to have to defend
yourself like that. MS is like a big whale shark: formidable because of it's
size, but lacking the speed and teeth to be a predator.

~~~
S_A_P
Agreed. That is the key reason someone who is more tech savvy needs to take
over microsoft. Im sure he is a smart guy and has good business acumen, but
someone who sees the big picture needs to be steering the ship...

------
robgough
As a .net developer, desperately trying to move away from the MS stack, I was
hoping this was going to be someone asking Ballmer why people creating
startups should choose the MS stack over the open source, or really any other,
route.

I would find that a much more interesting question.

Though I'm not sure Ballmer would be qualified to answer it, and maybe he
doesn't even care.

